# Need flat boards...without planer



## TCO

Hello all,

I recently read a thread about building a cutting board, and read over Kenbo's tutorial (http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/how-make-end-grain-cutting-boards-28721/ - very well put together, thanks for that!) I am planning on building one as well, but I have a bit of an issue...I dont have a planer, nor do I know of anyone around with one.

I have very little tools, as they are: A circular saw, Miter saw, orbital sander (have access to a belt sander as well), and thats about it. I could probably get access to a table saw as well.

Is there any other tool that could be used to flatten a board perfectly, or near perfect? Inexpensive is a must.

If not, are there any suggestions on what I should do?

Thanks in advance,

TCO


----------



## DaveTTC

An electric hand plane, here in Australia you can get a cheap one that is a rip off of a Makita for $14. 

I have even used the rip off for spare parts on my Makita.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## cabinetman

TCO said:


> I have very little tools, as they are: A circular saw, Miter saw, orbital sander (have access to a belt sander as well), and thats about it. I could probably get access to a table saw as well.
> 
> Is there any other tool that could be used to flatten a board perfectly, or near perfect? Inexpensive is a must.
> 
> If not, are there any suggestions on what I should do?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> TCO


Not with the tools that you have. My suggestion would be to get the tools you need to do the work. Besides just having the tools, using them correctly would be in order.








 







.


----------



## knotscott




----------



## Pirate

knotscott said:


>


I agree with a hand plane, as long as you know how to sharpen and tune it up.


----------



## Dave Paine

+1 on the hand plane. I would look at local garage sales, or local Craigs list.

I think your experience level and available tools are not a good combination to make an end grain cutting board as your first board project.

You really need an accurate table saw to cut the strips after you have glued up the assembly.

For a first project, I would recommend a face grain board. Woodcraft sell a "kit" of various species of wood cut to length and width.

The kit is intended to make a board 11-3/4in x 12in x 1-1/2in. This is possible, but you may have to cut out some defects. 

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2083205/33694/cutting-board-kit--milled.aspx


----------



## TCO

Dave Paine said:


> For a first project, I would recommend a face grain board. Woodcraft sell a "kit" of various species of wood cut to length and width.
> 
> The kit is intended to make a board 11-3/4in x 12in x 1-1/2in. This is possible, but you may have to cut out some defects.
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2083205/33694/cutting-board-kit--milled.aspx


 
Thank you Dave for this link, I think I will purchase this for my starter. :thumbsup:


----------



## TCO

Thank you all for your input. I am the type that just wants to know everything and be able to do everything...with no practice. I am glad that I have joined this forum to help talk me down some, because if I were to mess up on the 'non-kit' cutting board, who knows when the next time I pick up another project!

On another note, I have talked with my grandfather, and when he gave me some of his tools, he forgot about the hand planers (old age forgetfulness). I am going to get with him and have him give me a hand learning about the hand planer. So that will eliminate the looking around for one on Craigslist and what not. 

Once again, thank you to all!


----------



## Jsanders44

I agree with Pirate. A No.4 or No. 5 hand plane, razor sharp and well set will do the work that no machine can do. It's really down to two things when you are flattening a board. How much you need to take off and if the grain is nice and straight. Planing end grain is a different deal altogether. You need to set your plane super fine and support the edges with sacrificial blocks or you'll just rip the edges to shreds with any kind of plane. End grain chopping board sounds ambitious, unless you can machine cut and thickness very accurately! You're going to need more than what you've got right now.


----------



## HandToolGuy

TCO said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recently read a thread about building a cutting board, and read over Kenbo's tutorial (http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/how-make-end-grain-cutting-boards-28721/ - very well put together, thanks for that!) I am planning on building one as well, but I have a bit of an issue...I dont have a planer, nor do I know of anyone around with one.
> 
> I have very little tools, as they are: A circular saw, Miter saw, orbital sander (have access to a belt sander as well), and thats about it. I could probably get access to a table saw as well.
> 
> Is there any other tool that could be used to flatten a board perfectly, or near perfect? Inexpensive is a must.
> 
> If not, are there any suggestions on what I should do?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> TCO


I made cutting boards for Christmas 2 years ago. You will need the table saw to get the pieces right for gluing. When the glue up was complete, I clamped each assembly and flattened it with a belt sander, working first across the grain, then with the grain.

Doing it this way is a ton of work and a PITA, but it can be done.

Edit: as several folks have pointed out above, there are MUCH better ways to do this and I would never do it that way again, but I learned a whole lot.


----------



## TCO

Thanks JSanders, appriciate it. I think I need to start my Xmas list now...maybe I will get something. 

Handtoolguy, that looks very nice, I hope mine will look half as decent!

On another note, out of what I have on hand for tools, what would be the next best thing to buy? I was thinking a table saw, they are always useful!


----------



## Dave Paine

TCO said:


> On another note, out of what I have on hand for tools, what would be the next best thing to buy? I was thinking a table saw, they are always useful!


I worked with a Radial Arm Saw for many years, but once I got a table saw, I appreciated what I had been missing.

A table saw will open up your capabilities more than any other single power tool. For example ripping stock to whatever width you need. This is a common task for most woodworkers, including myself.

Please search the Power Tools and Machinery forum for the many threads on table saw recommendations.

Several styles of saw. Order by relative expense, least first.
a) Bench type, normally have 110v universal motors, so are loud.
b) Contractor type, normally have 110v induction motor.
c) Hybrid (contractor type motor in a cabinet), induction motor. Normally 110v some 220v.
d) Cabinet saw. Larger motors, 220V induction.

You also need clamps. Can never have too many clamps.

Your first project the stool could have been built without fasteners, just gluing the pieces together, but you would need clamps to hold the pieces while the glue set.


----------

